
Donald Trump Is the Next President of the United States - blatant
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/elections/live_results/2016_general/president/map.html
======
godzillabrennus
The pain that middle America has been feeling for a generation will now be
felt throughout the entire country.

------
albertTJames
For once it seems a proper time to say : May God saves America... and the
world

------
sean_patel
Ima just leave this here.
[http://survivingtrump.com/](http://survivingtrump.com/)

